# Ausable Report w/ pic



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Now I'm out of here and headed to the U.P.. Too many dang people acting like idiots around here!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i haven't had any problems with fisherman this year but i will say i've never seen as many people fishing the hex like this year. it looks like saturday night every night. where did they all come from???????????parking areas full an banks lined-plus more boats than ever before.
fishing has been slow even with a good hatch i think just tooooo much traffic an the browns are spooked.still I enjoy each trip


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

You guys are not kidding? Never seen so many people on the water up by me, no real idiots and no problems besides some of the my spots taken up by fisherman, but slowwwwwwwww feeding with great hatches...finally banged a good 18-19 incher last night but feeding activity is way down as far as number of fish and also the lack of smaller fish not feeding, the 8-14 inchers.!?! Hard winter?? Numbers of fish seem way down.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

beer and nuts said:


> You guys are not kidding? Never seen so many people on the water up by me, no real idiots and no problems besides some of the my spots taken up by fisherman, but slowwwwwwwww feeding with great hatches...finally banged a good 18-19 incher last night but feeding activity is way down as far as number of fish and also the lack of smaller fish not feeding, the 8-14 inchers.!?! Hard winter?? Numbers of fish seem way down.


Lot's and lots of people. Mid week even. Never have I seen more. The problem I've had on a few evening is getting boxed in. In the *worst case* scenario me and my com padres will give somebody 75 yards on each side. This way they can have room to work back and forth and at different fish. But I got boxed in twice this past week with no room to move 5 yards in either direction!!!!!!:Modified_ I was there hours before they showed and even made a comment to them but to no avail. 

I don't mind sharing the river, heck I like fish with others at times. But I think that boxing someone in like that is rude as all hell, especially when they come down all together as a group. Honestly we should work on a code of ethics and have it as a sticky on this site. But for now I'm off to greener pastures. Have fun y'all.


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

I wonder why. just look at all the times this river is mentioned on this site. sad and pathetic imo...


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

ohhh my god.... someone mentioned the river... gotta run up there..... hey while your mentioning the river why dont you give me your spot.... jk

but for real, everyone cant afford to go out of state on vacations like they used to, so more people are spending their free time outdoors in michigan... and also more people are fisihng as other hobbies get to be to costly... i just recently picked up fly fishing in the past 2 years... and recently i findmself wading or fishing from shore more often as it cost $$$ i dont have to fill the boat up with gas and take it out walleye and bass fishing...


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey, do you think it just might be because the automotive business is in the dumps and LOTS of people are on forced vacation time? And, the rest of the folks are learning how to spend their premature retirements? I could think of worse things to be doing with my spare time.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

I have never fished the hex and really don't plan on it. I would rather hit the hennies and Sulphurs, maybe the brown drakes, in the spring and the trico's and bwo's in the fall. But each to their own.


----------



## Litehen55 (Apr 2, 2006)

As much as I love the AS, it can be a zoo at hex time. And big bugs seem to bring out some less considerate sportsman as well. Had a couple too close to me on the SB in the second week of June. My buddy and I set up about 50 yds apart, and they decided to both go in between. I was willing to let it go, but my friend was hot and basically told them (not so politely) that they needed to find another spot to fish. We had walked in at 5 to have a spot for dark, and they should plan ahead or move along. Fortunately, my buddy is 6'5" and the husband was not going to confront him. He did tell us he was a lawyer, and should sue us however. I have not yet seen the subpoena....


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Screw the hex. Mice and frogs are swimming late in to the night when the hatches are done, and when all the Metro-Detroiters have to go back home to their wives and jobs. :cwm27:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Sure is nice living in northern michigan, not having to worry about that whole job thing:evil:

Late night fishig is best for big browns, but I reccomend everyone try the hex hatch once, just to see the bugs if for no other reason.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

MT406 said:


> I wonder why. just look at all the times this river is mentioned on this site. sad and pathetic imo...


Its a shame bringing all that business to your area isnt it?Im sure the local businesses have the opposite feelings!


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

I was fishing above one of the canoe launches one evening, when a young lady came down and started shampooing her hair! Fish didn't seem to mind.

The hex hadn't started yet, but Iso's where just starting to appear.

It was a beautiful evening on the Ausable to say the least.


----------

